# Should I buy a Jeep Patriot?



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone out there own a Jeep Patriot?  I totalled my car about a week ago and am considering buying one of these. 

Likes / Dislikes.... anything you would change, or wish you bought instead?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2011)

just so ya know.....   this is a bodybuilding forum!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2011)

Check with Consumer Report. You'll see what the overall rating is and any recalls. This should be step number one when buying a particular model of car.


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeep Patriot Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2011)

New?  If so no way in hell as resale sucks!  The only new Jeep with proven decent resale is the the 2 door Wrangler and they (the JK) are a plastic pile of shit with a high reving low HP/low TQ minivan motor.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 20, 2011)

I do not own a Patriot but I do have a Jeep Liberty and it has been a bad experience thus far. First off, its a tiny TINY truck. You can't hardly fit anything inside. Despite its size it weighs the same as a other mid-size trucks and the gas mileage, oh the gas mileage! I average about 14-15 mpg. Its a 4 wheel drive but it suck balls in the snow! The check engine light comes on and off randomly. The fucker is possessed if you asked me. I can't think of one thing that I like about this truck. I can't wait for the day I can unload this piece of shit.

I've also own a 2nd generation Ford Explorer for 13 years and the currrent generation looks really good. I would recommend that one or if you are looking for something smaller, the Toyota Rav4 or Honda CRV. You can't go wrong with both of those small trucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I've also own a 2nd generation Ford Explorer for 13 years and the currrent generation looks really good. I would recommend that one or if you are looking for something smaller, the Toyota Rav4 or Honda CRV. You can't go wrong with both of those small trucks.



We have a 2002 Ford Explorer and a 2004 Mercury Mountaineer...

At my old job I had the choice of driving a Ford Explorer or the Honda CRV, needless to say I was amazed at how tinny and bumpy the Honda was, I used to be a big Honda accord fan till these idiots killed it by making them fast and furious.

I chose the Ford because of the better ride and solid feeling it gave me, the Honda really disappointed me...it really felt like I was in a tin can, plus that god awful gear shift..the location and feel.yuck.

Eventually they were getting rid of the Ford, I was shocked to find out they were only selling it for $1,200....and this was in 2006 that they were selling it.
180,000 miles later and it's still going strong.


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't buy a new car, you lose 10-20% literally just driving it off the lot.  Buy a car with less than 20,000 miles if you want a "new" car. JMO.  And I wouldn't get a jeep because of reliability issues, but there's always a chance you get a good one.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 20, 2011)

Interesting question for a bodybuilding forum.  You get a pass this time since you are from the Burgh. Listen to the OP above.  Dont buy new.  Youve lost money immediately when you turn the key for the first time.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Mar 20, 2011)

Heres my experience with Jeep products i have a Grand Jeep Cherokee that has been running amazing for 130k(obvious maintenance alternator, battery, plugs etc.) BUT the brakes I have had problems with them! They warp do to Chrysler being real smart and putting the same exact size brakes that come on a wrangler on a full size SUV so I had to go out of my way to get high performance rotors and bigger brake calipers so they don't warp. Thats my only complaint other than that motors run real strong.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 20, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Interesting question for a bodybuilding forum.  You get a pass this time since you are from the Burgh. Listen to the OP above.  Dont buy new.  Youve lost money immediately when you turn the key for the first time.



It probably depends if you can get 0 percent financing on a new one versus taking a loan on a used one.  Plus with the new one you'd have full coverage for longer.


----------



## joboco (Mar 20, 2011)

J     E      E       P
just         enough        essential        parts

Having said that I have the Grand Cherokee 2.7 crd.
Always going wrong, but will go anywhere, and easy to fix myself.


----------



## donkc29 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

I See...


----------



## joboco (Mar 20, 2011)

donkc29 said:


>


 
What is it with you boy. 

Do you go out of your way to follow me around drinking coffee, or is it that you are just a pric,k with nothing to add to anything.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't. It's an ugly piece of shit. And way overpriced.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure. Buy two.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 20, 2011)

The only Jeep I would get is the Grand Cherokee SRT8. That truck is a BEAST!


----------



## faon (Mar 21, 2011)

they are fucking ugly, and if your going to buy new buy some other brand imo i had a buddy buy a 05 jeep and he has dumped 3k into shit this year, some bs about a special hose and blah blah blah pos if you ask me, and i also recommend used..... new cars are a money pit imo unless you got alot of cash :/ i bought a 06 f150 ext cab 4wd for 11500 with 90k im up to 125k now and havent replaced anything but spark plugs fuel and a air filter and oil.... i guess im a ford guy theyve always treated me good


----------



## bigmac6969 (Mar 21, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I wouldn't. It's an ugly piece of shit. And way overpriced.


X2 very ugly loooks like a fag wagon


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2011)

The clearance between the engine and front grill is very close, one soft hit and that plastic bumper/grill is gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2011)

If your going Jeep go Cherokee  SRT8......you might as well go full retard.


----------



## macisafag (May 17, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> X2 very ugly loooks like a fag wagon



Oh, but that's the reason I thought you would love it.


----------



## lnvanry (May 17, 2011)

I don't buy anything made by Chrysler


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2011)

macisafag said:


> Oh, but that's the reason I thought you would love it.


 

I was buyin for your girl.


----------

